# Portraits in a city.. C&C



## dzfoto (Dec 5, 2009)

I had only an hour for doing this photo session. So not much photos goes here. Comments or critiques are welcome  

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## Aritay (Dec 5, 2009)

No 2 is perfect!

Can you please explain the equipment and lighting you used, plus any post-processing?

thanks


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 5, 2009)

very nice!
so seriously, when are you coming to US?


----------



## dzfoto (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks! I generaly use canon 5D, No.2 was shoot with Canon lense 70-200mm 2.8 IS @ 100mm, Shutter 1/300s, ISO 400, f. 2.8

Lighting is natural, I always use light bouncing from the walls or the buildings. Have no assistant to keep the reflectors, etc. So I am forced by natural light, and not forcing it by myself.
Postprocessing is simple, some more contrast, saturation, as canon in a lot of cases gives me dull colors. The skin was retouched a bit of making seperate layer with "median blur" and then apply of small amount opacity.
Hope you understand, because my english is not perfect 



Aritay said:


> No 2 is perfect!
> 
> Can you please explain the equipment and lighting you used, plus any post-processing?
> 
> thanks



I always keep in mind visiting US. But its not an easy way to do it from Lithuania.



IgsEMT said:


> very nice!
> so seriously, when are you coming to US?


----------



## Aritay (Dec 5, 2009)

dzfoto said:


> Thanks! I generaly use canon 5D, No.2 was shoot with Canon lense 70-200mm 2.8 IS @ 100mm, Shutter 1/300s, ISO 400, f. 2.8
> 
> Lighting is natural, I always use light bouncing from the walls or the buildings. Have no assistant to keep the reflectors, etc. So I am forced by natural light, and not forcing it by myself.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for your explanation - - just what I was looking for.

I think your use of natural light really pays off - - your photos look naturally beautiful.

And your English is very good!


----------



## Shockey (Dec 6, 2009)

I like 2, it could be cropped even more.
I like 4 but crop that stuff off the left.
When shooting a girl with a face like that you can shoot CLOSE.
What a face.


----------



## Vicelord John (Dec 6, 2009)

wow those are great pics. Probably doesn't hurt that your subject is off the charts beautiful.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 6, 2009)

Very nice looking girl. She does look better however in profile or close to straight on as in photos #2 and 4, imho. The 3/4 angle makes her face look wider and I don't find them as appealing.

Also, I don't quite get the choice of clothes in #3. Doesn't go too well with the environment. Again, imho.

Other than that, your light is very nice. Your colors are very nice too. Not too flat but not too perky either; very natural looking. And your B&W conversion is very nice too.


----------



## dzfoto (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks!


Shockey said:


> I like 2, it could be cropped even more.
> I like 4 but crop that stuff off the left.
> When shooting a girl with a face like that you can shoot CLOSE.
> What a face.



Thanks!


Vicelord John said:


> wow those are great pics. Probably doesn't hurt that your subject is off the charts beautiful.



Thanks!


c.cloudwalker said:


> Very nice looking girl. She does look better however in profile or close to straight on as in photos #2 and 4, imho. The 3/4 angle makes her face look wider and I don't find them as appealing.
> 
> Also, I don't quite get the choice of clothes in #3. Doesn't go too well with the environment. Again, imho.
> 
> Other than that, your light is very nice. Your colors are very nice too. Not too flat but not too perky either; very natural looking. And your B&W conversion is very nice too.


----------



## Nikkor (Dec 17, 2009)

#2 is the greatest. Hands down. I'd kill for my skin to look like that in real life!


----------



## misol (Dec 18, 2009)

#2 isw my favorite portrait I have seen on this forum.  I wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## JMLPictures (Dec 22, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures man! Great work! And i agree... #2 is my favorite out of them! Great work again!

Josh


----------



## bennielou (Dec 22, 2009)

I really love them.  All of them.


----------



## Dominantly (Dec 22, 2009)

I really enjoy this fine example of an isolation series...

#2 is awesome like others have mentioned, if I was forced to offer anything for it I would just maybe say a stop of two down to get her lips a little sharper..

#3, love the composure with the steps fading in then fading out, the concrete offers good contrast with her skin tone (and the wood). Only thing I could think to add would be maybe  shot with her seducing the camera with her eyes 

#4, Love it, I digg how the handrail takes her right to me... great shot.

#5 Beautiful... 

Good job my friend......


----------



## erzyhazel (Dec 30, 2009)

can you explain me about pict number 1... why you take it that way? its not too good for me...


----------



## Jankster (Jan 7, 2010)

great photos!!! she is gorgous!!


----------



## Imposter.Cow. (Jan 7, 2010)

those are amazing!! great job and she is very pretty


----------



## gsgary (Jan 9, 2010)

Very nice series, i rode to Vilnius on my motorbike a few years ago what a shock so many beautiful women


----------

